# My newest dio for 1:64, a little "off road" theme



## 69Stang

I wanted to post my newest mini dio on the model board, as many of the tricks I used came from looking at your work! 

The truck is not mounted so I may move various cars in and out of the diorama.

Thanks for the look.
Ward


----------



## Diomakr

hey- that looks pretty good- i'm not a big fan of photo backgrounds, but that looks pretty good to me. cool idea


----------



## 69Stang

Thanks so much, you know how I love your "larger then life" dios so that means a lot. Remember, these are small dios that are all based in a Hot Wheels 2 car 100% case. An example of the size I tend to work in...











I use them quite a bit, I think the key is blending your base into the photo. If I start out with an idea from the top and work to that end, it seems to flow a lot better. A couple of others using the same idea...


----------



## Diomakr

wow- those all look great... as usual. I never realized they were quite that small... all the more impressive. I usually don't like the photo background style- because, unlike yours, that's normally all it is... just a picture propped in front of a car. not that there's anything wrong with that at all either... just a personal preference I guess. 

I can't believe you can get that much detail using such a small "set"- that's really amazing.


----------



## 69Stang

Thanks again, from you that really does mean something. Some of these have quite a bit of elevation happening in a small space. Here is a side shot of my dirt track dio...










In this shot you really can't see how much elevation change is built in...










But from the back, you can see how much movement it took to look "apart" of the back ground photo. I start with the pic and work backwards.


----------



## Diomakr

wow those are great too- i have tons of those plastic bases- i turned some of them into picnic pavillions, awnings for buildings- but it never occured to me to build something "on" them... very impressive.


----------



## 69Stang

Just for fun, I thought I would post one last photo as this was what this dio was orgional built for. I simply could not post pics untill after the contest was over. Thanks for all the looks!


----------



## roadrner

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Diomakr

outstanding- and of course it won the contest.


----------



## bob8748

Stang... that last photo is simply amazing! I am new at the dio thing, but its something I want to get into trying. You have been an inspiration! With your permission I would like to use some of your ideas. You do great work!


----------



## 69Stang

Brother, knock yourself out! That is as long as I can use your ideas as well! If you have any questions just ask, anything I know, you know!


----------



## CJTORINO

That Rally Car flying thru the air is great!
Nice work.


----------

